# One week from tonight...



## Steerpike (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Steerpike (Aug 3, 2012)

Another good one:


----------



## Lorna (Aug 3, 2012)

Iron Maiden are awesome. Not been to a metal gig for years


----------



## Ravana (Aug 6, 2012)

Saw them twice, back in the day: once opening for Judas Priest (what a combo!), once headlining. Both shows awesome. The second one is the only concert I've ever attended where the band came back for an _unplanned_ encore… _after_ the house lights came (and stayed) up. Gotta respect a band that respects its fans that way.

I also have to say that Maiden is probably the most_ literate_ band I'm familiar with. Who knew you could rock Coleridge?


----------



## JCFarnham (Aug 6, 2012)

Ravana said:


> Who knew you could rock Coleridge?



Turns out you can. You also have to respect a band whose singer flies a significant amount of the equipment to the gigs on a world tour.. himself..

Saw them once at the Students union back in my home town, did an entire album of material in order. Pretty cool. Oh and I saw the bass player in an airport, but that's slightly less impressive when you consider how, you know, normal people do fly places every now and again haha


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, they have a bunch of great songs, many of which are related to books, history and so on. _Phantom of the Opera, The Rime of the Ancient Mariner, Murders in the Rue Morgue, Alexander the Great._ There's the song about Dune (can't think of the name). 

I saw them play years ago, separate a few nights from a Jethro Tull concert, which was really good (Maiden sometimes covers a Tull song, but did not when I saw them).

So this will be twice. I've seen Tull three times. Opeth is still in the lead with five times, and I've seen Frank Black/Black Francis of Pixies fame four.

In any event, this show is going to be good


----------

